# Sub-compact with a grader box.



## murryd

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and new to tractors. However, I'm handy and hard working. So let me explain what I have in mind and hopefully you kind folks could give me some direction. 

I've got my eyes on a sub-compact tractor and wanted to get some opinions on whether or not it could handle what I intend to throw at it. 

Tractor in mind is a JD 4100 hydro 20 hp diesel without the Front end loader and without any attachments. 

I live on 5 acres so needs are minimal. 

Maintaining 300 foot gravel driveway. (whats the best attachment for this?)
Brushhoging about an acre. (some of it is relatively wet)
Im planing to build a shop and wanted to level the shop sight myself if I could. The land needs to be cut down some. About 1-1/2 feet. Is it possible to do this with a tractor this small and would a grader box do the job?

Thanks so much for your help?
Daniel from Virginia


----------



## Thomas

Welcome Daniel.
Box blade will do the work you ask,may take while cut the land project...5' w/rippers.
Driveway,again box blade will work,but depending on slope driveway will need for ditching,if so rear blade does very well,but than again rake w/fold down grader blade cats meow.

I would consider some front weights or loaded tires since no fel.


----------



## MBTRAC

A 20 hp tractor & grader box blade with rippers could level your shop site, though depending on the dimensions it may take quite some time to cut & fill up to 18inches (you'll need to work out how many cubic yards you need to move to work out the practicality of the exercise - as a ball park guide a 20hp CUT/box blade of 5'x18"18" will be moving c.1/3yard each pass, which ain't a lot -consider an 18'x18' pad excavating to 18" is c.18cubic yards to move + extra time/passes for ripping to loosen material & providing there are no large rocks or tree roots encountered which will stop a 20hpCUT) - may be easier & cheaper to hire the job out....as you probably also need footings/piers excavated if you're laying concrete. 

The box blade will also handle gravel driveway maintenance, just make certain to get a blade that can work outside of your tractor wheel tracks otherwise you'll find leveling a pain & rear mounted wheels on the blade also make leveling easier- here's a link to a project I built which I use for my gravel driveway & gives far more control of levels/grades http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/small-drag-carry-scraper-box-blade-21878/

For 5acres you might also want to consider something slightly smaller than 20hp to gain extra maneuverabilty & maybe take the place also of a ride on lawn mower - suggest maybe a size down to c.15-16hp diesel, HST, turf tyres & possibly 4WD if you're going into wet/muddy areas, just be sure it has CAT1 size 3PL & standard PTO splines ( & if you don't have a FEL you'll need front weights)


----------



## murryd

I appreciate all the responses guys, and I'm glad to hear that the general consensus is that the grader box would work. I appreciate all the advice and may end getting some professional help on the shop sight, but I'm excited to give it Some effort first. 

I've never attempted any sort of grade work, I'm planing on setting up some level string lines and then I'll just cut and measure, then cut and measure. The shop is going to be a 40 by 60 poll building so the sight work isn't as crucial just yet. I just wanted to level up the sight a bit before getting the six by six's in the ground, at that point. I'll be able to form up for the pad using the posts. Wish me luck guys. Oh yeah, I still need a tractor. Haha. 

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## MBTRAC

If you don't end up needing to grade your workshop site & just require the best implement to maintain your gravel driveway, you might want to consider a land plane (Befco in the US sells something similar to what I have used), a land plane is far easy to use, more accurate & quicker for gravel road maintenance than a box blade (the downside is it is not as versatile as a box blade which can adapt to many varied tasks)

Good luck & keep us updated with your purchases & project progress.


----------



## bosshogg

I personally prefer a rear blade to a box blade but have been around heavy equipment all my life. I believe they are more versatile to an experienced operator.


----------



## MBTRAC

bosshogg said:


> I personally prefer a rear blade to a box blade but have been around heavy equipment all my life. I believe they are more versatile to an experienced operator.


Agreed & that would be my personal preference too - But IMO you need as a minimum 3 things: lot's of experience, a reasonably sized tractor & a more expensive implement set up to maximise the rear blade versatility (a reasonably heavy duty blade/headstock with offset/angle/tilt adjustment + rear wheel depth control + scarifiers/rippers) - generally a novice operator isn't going to achieve anywhere near the degree of control or accuracy they will easily master with a box blade + a c.20hp CUT is going to find it far easier going with a box blade & with a land plane anyone can quickly maintain a perfect gravel driveway.

Attached are a few examples of the many blades we use, but we're fortunate our commercial farming operations make many task specfic implements/tractors viable options for us -


----------



## dog_crazy_farm

I have a Laneway grader from HFL Fabricating, however if you are only 20 hp you may want to look at their Pathway Grader. It has 3 blades instead of just the box blade and is very maneuverable. You can see it on their website at www.hflfabricating.com . Very rugged and will move gravel quite well. I think it would work well in the bush also.


----------

